

Ask HN: What's your favorite site for hacking on things other than computers? - manvsmachine

a few of mine:<p>apartment design / DIY - http://apartmenttherapy.com<p>working on my car - http://altimas.net<p>all around randomness - http://lifehacker.com
======
buckler
Technological:

-Compilation of "Best How-To and DIY Sites" from PC Magazine (includes Instructables, WikiHow, Expert Village, WonderHowTo, etc.) - <http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2347650,00.asp>

-DIY from Popular Science - <http://www.popsci.com/diy>

-"Type of Skills Everyone Should Know" (originally "100 Skills Every Men Should Know") from Popular Mechanics - [http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/how_to/4284709....](http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/how_to/4284709.html)

-"64 Things Every Geek Should Know" - [http://laptoplogic.com/resources/64-things-every-geek-should...](http://laptoplogic.com/resources/64-things-every-geek-should-know)

Intangible/"Lifehacks":

-How to do better socially - <http://www.succeedsocially.com/>

-Productivity section of Lifehacker - <http://lifehacker.com/tag/productivity/?refId=0>

-Studying strategies - <http://www.studygs.net/>

Financial:

-Mint.com's blog - <http://www.mint.com/blog/>

------
profquail
Hack a Day: <http://hackaday.com/> (for random electronics projects)

------
sanj
<http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/>

------
reedlaw
<http://ladyada.net/make/> especially the x0xb0x

------
jasonkester
<http://fantasticcontraption.com/> for hacking... uh... contraptions.

Be warned though, it's crack.

------
diN0bot
<http://instructables.com>

------
nodus
<http://www.motherearthnews.com/> <\-- diy farming/homesteading

<http://www.drivendaily.info/> <\-- cars

<http://thereifixedit.com/> <\-- ugly kludges

------
bounce
As mentioned instructables.com I heard they were experimenting with a pay
wall, but I haven't been on there in a while. hack ikea
<http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/> found some good stuff here:
<http://www.wikihow.com/Main-Page> Upcycling:
[https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/tetani/upcycleart/htmls/proj...](https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/tetani/upcycleart/htmls/projects.html)
kinda cheesy <http://forum.doityourself.com/>

knowing how things work: <http://www.howstuffworks.com/>

Ready made forums are good but down a lot:
<http://www.readymademag.com/forums/>

------
dan_the_welder
<http://www.cnczone.com>

------
Banzai10
Basically I like to hack on money

<http://www.getrichslowly.com> <http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com>
<http://www.budgetpulse.com>

but I will be starting to hack in internal designs also, because want to buy
an apartment ;)

------
bowman
<http://www.calnewport.com/blog/>

Very well written blog for "Zen" like study hacks.

------
bounce
Also,

<http://diy.alltop.com/>

And a compilation: <http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/tutorial_sites.php>

------
samlittlewood
Making stuff: <http://blog.makezine.com> Broad range of hardware & electronics
hacks.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
sparkfun.com -- General electronics

homeshopmachinist.com -- Metalwork and machining

makezine.com/blog -- just making stuff in general

candlepowerforums.com -- LED lighting

I describe myself as "just an engineer." I learn whatever tools I need to get
a job done, so I don't distinguish much between software, electrical,
mechanical, etc.

------
zephyrfalcon
What do you mean... "other" things? :-)

------
lyime
<http://createdigitalmusic.com/>

------
noahlt
Does anyone have any good resources for amateur/hobbyist hacking biotech?

~~~
billswift
<http://diybio.org/>

Unfortunately, so far seems to be more talk than real projects.

------
schindyguy
sorry if i am repeating, but

<http://lifehacker.com>

------
sahaj
finance.google.com

i like to hack money :)

------
onreact-com
<http://www.hackyourself.org/> :-)

<http://www.theyesmen.org/> reality hackers.

<http://www.rhizome.org/> technology + art

~~~
dan_the_welder
The yesmen are hilarious, I just watched their movie about a month ago.

How about that "management suit"?

------
leif
make blog, don't remember url

~~~
mattyb
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=make+blog>

